# Looking for any and all Splenda/low-carb desserts



## Dina (Jun 27, 2004)

My hubby and I are starting a low-carb diet tomorrow and would appreciate any low-carb desserts using Splenda.  Thank you all in advance.

Dina


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 27, 2004)

Dina,

Go to www.splenda.com and check out the site.  You can sign up for their Splenda Recipe Club and they will send you a free recipe booklet.  They will email you recipes if you sign up for their newsletter.  You can find out there how to change your recipes with sugar to use Splenda, etc.

 Barbara


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jun 27, 2004)

Dina, also consider looking at the websites of other sugar substitutes like Equal and Sweet-N-Low. They should be interchangeable.


----------



## Dina (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you so much guys.  I will check into Splenda's website.

Dina


----------



## chris208 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Splenda*

I saw your post on Splenda...if you want the splenda to taste better...I've found a natural flavor enhancer I mix with Splenda to make it taste more like real sugar...works great...you may want to check out www.wholeflavors.com.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dina, Here is a cool treat that is low-carb. 
                                Orange-Pineapple Delight
16 oz. cottage cheese
1 pkg. sugar free orange jello
11 oz. can mandrin oranges (drain)
1 can pineapple (chunks or crushed in its own juice, drained.
1 container cool-whip
Mix jello powder with cottage cheese until desolved
Stir in fruits------Add cool whip,stir till blended
I love this treat on a hot day.......*


----------



## starrleicht (Aug 4, 2004)

You could try this link:

Low Carb Strictly Sweets

And find the "Low Carb Strictly Sweets" link[/url]


----------

